# Ouch!!!



## Snakewoman (Jun 9, 2010)

This is what happens when a kitten tries to jump up on your knee and slips :evil:


----------



## krusty (Jun 9, 2010)

lol,lol.


----------



## Walker (Jun 9, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha thats why i dot have cats.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 9, 2010)

and people say snake bites hurt !!!!!!!


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 9, 2010)

lol=


----------



## Tikanderoga (Jun 9, 2010)

Ouch
I was playing the other day with our cat, and sometimes she really gets into it, and with excitement, suddenly claws are getting involved - well.. one of the scratches was near my wrist and if one wouldn't know that we got a playfull cat, one would think I'd try to slash my wrists. The scar is faded now, but you can still see it where it was.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 10, 2010)

That sounds like a nasty cat! The same little bugger that did that to me left scratch marks across my face the other day... I was laying on the couch and she thought she'd just claw me! When she's not in a playful mood, she's quite pleasant. Run when you see her crazy eyes!


----------



## Tinky (Jun 10, 2010)

Serves yourself right for keeping such a vicious killing machine.

If a little puddy tat can do that to you imagine the hurt a feral can inflict upon our native species.


----------



## bluereptile (Jun 10, 2010)

my parents cat got hit by a car a couple of days ago


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 10, 2010)

Just make sure you disinfect the wounds - cats carry all sorts of nasty things which humans can get, toxoplasmosis being one of them...


----------



## PicklePants (Jun 10, 2010)

urgh, i still have scars on my foot from when my kitten decided to give me a christmas present. he is 3 years old now :shock:


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 10, 2010)

None of my cats ever go outside, so they won't be killing any native species.


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 10, 2010)

i would love to see a 8+ carpet steering at a cat through there enclosure =)


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 10, 2010)

or what happens after =)


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jun 10, 2010)

Why is there always one person... Who has to make a cat getting eaten by a snake joke...


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 10, 2010)

Cat threads should come with warnings .......


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 10, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Why is there always one person... Who has to make a cat getting eaten by a snake joke...


 
maybe.. Just maybe, wait for it... It might just happen to be a snake forum not a cat forum??


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 10, 2010)

And I like some indoor cats. I hate feral ones. I like feral cats getting eaten by natives, gets em back for at least a tiny percentage of what ferals have done..


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 10, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Cat threads should come with warnings .......



Yes, and some people should come with warnings too.:lol: Why are so many people on the internet so angry all the time?


----------



## waydematthews (Jun 22, 2010)

bigtime89 said:


> i would love to see a 8+ carpet steering at a cat through there enclosure =)



i have a 7 footer that likes to stalk my missus cat. sometimes he strikes the glass when the cat wonders past, the thing jumps high as and straight up.the cat goes into hiding when i have any of my snakes out!!


----------



## iamheretic (Jun 22, 2010)

bigtime89 said:


> i would love to see a 8+ carpet steering at a cat through there enclosure =)



My cat came nose to nose with a possum on the balcony. They Sniffed each other and then fat cat just layed down, like he was just sniffing an inatimate object.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 22, 2010)

herpsrule said:


> maybe.. Just maybe, wait for it... It might just happen to be a snake forum not a cat forum??


 Maybe.. just maybe, wait for it... it might just happen that this was posted in the "other animals" section.


----------



## waydematthews (Jun 22, 2010)

whinge whinge whinge, cats you hate them or you love them there is no inbetween and you`ll find most people hate them!!! lets just have a giggle rather then a dig!!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 22, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Just make sure you disinfect the wounds - cats carry all sorts of nasty things which humans can get, toxoplasmosis being one of them...


 
Nah Toxoplasma is shed via the faeces and even then it is unlikely you will get infected as the cat only sheds the parasite once for a relatively short time and after this lifelong immunity is attained and the cat will not shed again. Your more likely to get Toxo from eating raw or undercooked meat, and even then most people who have had toxo probably wont know it as it doesnt usually produce symptoms. The people who most have to worry about Toxo are pregnant seronegative women and those on immunosuppressants.

OMG FACTS!


----------

